# CPT for ORIF for Supracondylar Intra-articular Femur Fracture



## sdechy1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone know the correct CPT for ORIF Supra-condylar Intra-Articular Femur Fracture?  Do you use 27511 or 27513??


----------



## amyjph (Aug 16, 2016)

Look up your word definitions and they will lead you to the correct code choice.  If they say intraarticular it means it extended into the joint space.  You would use 27513.  This includes fixation of the fracture which extends into the joint space.  27511 is for when the fracture does not go into the joint.

(Open treatment of femoral supracondylar or transcondylar fracture *with intercondylar extension,* includes internal fixation, when performed)


----------

